# More Images of the Canon EOS 7D Mark II



## vlim (Sep 13, 2014)

here...

http://thenewcamera.com/tag/canon-7d-mark-ii/


----------



## tayassu (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: more images of the 7D mark II*

I wonder what that switch around the joystick is supposed to do... But I am very pleased with the button layout, looks great, just like the 5DIII. The wheel looks a bit funny though with these direction markings, but I don't care about that.  I don't know if we had this before, will it use the same battery as the old 7D?


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: more images of the 7D mark II*

It's a new battery version with longer charge life, but the old batteries will still be compatible... (Supposedly)


----------



## Khalai (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: more images of the 7D mark II*



tayassu said:


> I wonder what that switch around the joystick is supposed to do...


Could be some sort of AF selection or AF mode selection shortcut. One shot > Servo. Or Single point > Zone. We'll see about that quite soon I guess


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: more images of the 7D mark II*



tayassu said:


> I wonder what that switch around the joystick is supposed to do... But I am very pleased with the button layout, looks great, just like the 5DIII. The wheel looks a bit funny though with these direction markings, but I don't care about that.  I don't know if we had this before, will it use the same battery as the old 7D?


My hunch is a way to switch between different AF point modes. Single point, expansion, full 65 pt AF...


----------



## Khufu (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: more images of the 7D mark II*

I'm wondering how battery grips are going to look/fit with the significant curvature in the base design. Maybe a shorter grip that's not the full length of the camera or extra material to fill the gap?...


----------



## Twostones (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: more images of the 7D mark II*

I imagine Wi-Fi will be available in a “Battery Grip” for those that want it. It will be interesting to see any new controls that may be on the grip like a separate window for Wi-Fi information?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: more images of the 7D mark II*



RLPhoto said:


> My hunch is a way to switch between different AF point modes. Single point, expansion, full 65 pt AF...



I bet that's the case. However, I hope Canon doesn't do something dumb like requiring a button press before moving the lever (or if they do, if can be turned off like the need to press the Af point button before moving the AF point with the joystick).


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 13, 2014)

```
<p>Below  are  more  images  of  the  soon-to-be-announced  Canon  EOS  7D  Mark  II</p>
<p><a  href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/7d21.jpg"><img  class="alignnone  size-full  wp-image-17287"  src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/7d21.jpg"  alt="7d21"  width="500"  height="397"  /></a></p>
<strong>Canon  EOS  7D  Mark  II  Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Kit  lenses:  18-135  IS  STM  and  15-85  IS  (no  STM)</li>
<li>CF,  UDMA  mode  7  +  SD,  UHS-I</li>
<li>GPS  is  in  the  camera</li>
<li>No  WiFi</li>
<li>Fixed  LCD,  with  no  touch  function.</li>
<li>20.2MP  APS-C  Sensor</li>
<li>Dual  Pixel  CMOS  AF</li>
<li>Dual  DIGIC  6  Processors</li>
<li>65  AF  points  “All  Cross-type”.  Dual  cross  on  the  center  point.</li>
<li>f/8  on  center  point  at  least,  could  be  on  more  points.</li>
<li>10fps</li>
<li>ISO  100-16000,  ISO  Boost  mode  25600  and  51200  (updated  this  to  16000)</li>
<li>1080p/720p  both  get  60fps</li>
<li>Servo  AF  for  video  shooting.</li>
<li>Anti-flicker  mode,  eliminates  flickers  under  flickering  lights  (e.g.  fluorescent  lamps).</li>
<li>Spot  metering  size  1.8%</li>
<li>Built-in  flash</li>
<li>Intervalometer</li>
<li>Mic  and  headphones  connectors</li>
<li>Can  sync  time  between  7D  II  cameras.</li>
<li>Lens  electronic  MF</li>
<li>About  100%  coverage  OVF</li>
<li>New  Battery  –  LP-E6N</li>
<li>New  Battery  Grip  BG-E16</li>
</ul>
<p><a  href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/7d22.jpg"><img  class="alignnone  size-full  wp-image-17288"  src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/7d22.jpg"  alt="7d22"  width="500"  height="334"  /></a></p>
<p><a  href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/7d23.jpg"><img  class="alignnone  size-medium  wp-image-17289"  src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/7d23.jpg"  alt="7d23"  width="500"  height="402"  /></a></p>
<p>  </p>
<p>Source:  [<a  href="https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdigicame-info.com%2F"  target="_blank">DCI</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span  style="color:  #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 13, 2014)

Just small incremental upgrades. Not much to show for all the years of development if you ask me. I'll skip the mark II, thank you.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Sep 13, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Just small incremental upgrades. Not much to show for all the years of development if you ask me. I'll skip the mark II, thank you.



I'm really torn. One group that I talk to is saying that the 70D was only a marginal upgrade over the T2i (that I currently use). They're also saying the 7Dii is going to probably only be a marginal upgrade as well. I bought the T2i years ago when I was first learning how to shoot. But there's a lot of people on this forum saying the image quality would be massively improved over the T2i if I switched to the ii. 

I'm photographing mainly wildlife, about 85% of what I photograph is birds, smallish ones. In actuality I'm only using the center focus point probably 90% of the time as well, since I'm good at getting in the range of my 400mm, and it's close enough that the center point covers most of the bird. 

May skip the ii, and maybe go to a 5diii or 6d or something, since I'm not hurting for reach in the least.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 13, 2014)

The joystick will be huge benefit for that 65AF points.


----------



## noncho (Sep 13, 2014)

Still not a word about buffer size...


----------



## xps (Sep 13, 2014)

AccipiterQ said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > Just small incremental upgrades. Not much to show for all the years of development if you ask me. I'll skip the mark II, thank you.
> ...



Maybe you spend a little bit of time and wait until Spring/Summer 2015. There are unspecific rumors that the MkIV Version od the 5D will apear.


----------



## xps (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks cleaned up & simplified

+: The button on the mode wheel

I hope they did not change the top menue (as the items are changed (e.g. Iso & flash +/-)


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 13, 2014)

AccipiterQ said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > Just small incremental upgrades. Not much to show for all the years of development if you ask me. I'll skip the mark II, thank you.
> ...



The truth is usually somewhere in the middle. You will see an improvement in image quality with the 70D, it will definitely be noticeable, but it will not be earthshaking.... but the user interface is drastically different and according to those who have gotten used to it, much better.

As far as AF goes, yes, the 70D has far better autofocus, but if you just use the center point you will miss most of the advantages. What you will see is that the AF on that center point is more accurate and of course, if you go into live view, the DPAF is a huge improvement..

As far as the 7D2, nobody knows..... until people get their hands on it, you are just hearing guesses and opinions based on rumours and startlingly devoid of facts.


----------



## adamfilip (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow Canon really outdid themselves this time. the industrial design and style are awesome a huge departure from previous generations.. I sure am glad they are not remaining stagnant

:


----------



## lo lite (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: more images of the 7D mark II*



tayassu said:


> I wonder what that switch around the joystick is supposed to do... But I am very pleased with the button layout, looks great, just like the 5DIII. The wheel looks a bit funny though with these direction markings, but I don't care about that.  I don't know if we had this before, will it use the same battery as the old 7D?



Did you also note the little "H" which is attached to the continuous shooting icon in the display? I guess it denotes the High Speed continuous shooting mode like it does on the 5DIII. Hopefully it also has a "S" like silent continuous shooting mode too! 

It also seems to come with CF + SD cards as the little card symbols in the display imply.


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm in. It looks like it will outperform or matches the 5 year old 1D Mark IV in most categories except possibly very high ISO


----------



## Alino (Sep 13, 2014)

noncho said:


> Still not a word about buffer size...



The french magasine "Reponse Photo" say 231 RAW !!! But it could be a typo, as 7D was 25. 8)


----------



## pierlux (Sep 13, 2014)

At this point I can't wait for the announcement, I want to know more about the sensor and the price.

I'm hoping sample images will show at least some IQ improvement over the 70D, this will be the main discriminative to help me decide whether to purchase the cheaper 70D or the more expensive 7D2. Yes I know they belong to quite different classes, but either of the two will open my way into photographic areas practically inaccessible to my beloved old yet still valid 5D2, I have to admit I'm a bit excited...


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 13, 2014)

AccipiterQ said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > Just small incremental upgrades. Not much to show for all the years of development if you ask me. I'll skip the mark II, thank you.
> ...



My sources said, 7DII has clean IQ up to 12800ISO too.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm probably going to get one just for the AF system. Any other improvements are gravy


----------



## mann1986 (Sep 13, 2014)

DOes anyone know what the extra switch around the joystick is?


----------



## Zv (Sep 13, 2014)

Did anyone notice that the top LCD display can now show more than 999 shots remaining? Yay! 

And no Creative Auto mode thankfully. 

I also like how the AF-On button is much larger now. That's nice since bbf will be used a lot on this thing.


----------



## mann1986 (Sep 13, 2014)

Zv said:


> Did anyone notice that the top LCD display can now show more than 999 shots remaining? Yay!
> 
> And no Creative Auto mode thankfully.
> 
> I also like how the AF-On button is much larger now. That's nice since bbf will be used a lot on this thing.




It also doesn't have the No-Flash Auto.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 13, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I'm probably going to get one just for the AF system. Any other improvements are gravy



That the key to sell 7D II - speed and accuracy for outdoor shooters


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2014)

mann1986 said:


> DOes anyone know what the extra switch around the joystick is?



Current thinking is a lever to rotate through AF point selection notes (auto, zone, single, etc.).


----------



## Zv (Sep 13, 2014)

adamfilip said:


> Wow Canon really outdid themselves this time. the industrial design and style are awesome a huge departure from previous generations.. I sure am glad they are not remaining stagnant
> 
> :



Well, actually it's probably an advantage that it's ergonomics and button layout is almost identical to the 5D mkIII as a lot of pro photogs will already be used to this layout and if they are purchasing a 7D mkII as a 2nd body they don't have to re-learn all the button layout again. It should be instinctive. Pick up and shoot.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 13, 2014)

I hope for the sake of those potential 7DII users the rear wheel doesn't feel like the 6D. I see it now has some four way function set inside it, it _looks_ very much like the 6D outer wheel, but hopefully it won't _feel_ like it to use.


----------



## mann1986 (Sep 13, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> mann1986 said:
> 
> 
> > DOes anyone know what the extra switch around the joystick is?
> ...



if that is true, bravo


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> I hope for the sake of those potential 7DII users the rear wheel doesn't feel like the 6D. I see it now has some four way function set inside it, it _looks_ very much like the 6D outer wheel, but hopefully it won't _feel_ like it to use.



My guess is that 4-way function is a video feature for silently changing aperture, etc., instead of the click of the main dial.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 13, 2014)

Ok I may want this camera. The controls match the 5DMkIII which is nice. Now it all comes down to sensor and AF performance. Is it a qualified match for the 5DMkIII for those times I need extra 'reach'??


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 13, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> AccipiterQ said:
> 
> 
> > drmikeinpdx said:
> ...


I notice the top dial has the unlock button in the center also, like the 5DIII. I'm glad it's taking after the 5DII :



> Just small incremental upgrades. Not much to show for all the years of development if you ask me.


Well, if it has the AF system that is on par with the 5d3 it's a huge upgrade from the original 7D. I loved my 7d and unlike many others, I felt like the AF in my original 7d was excellent! It wasn't till I received my 5DIII that I realized how difficult the AF really was... 

That, the 10fps, the increased iso capabilities (although likely not huge, it's still welcomed and wanted by nearly every original 7D owner), the Dual Pixel CMOS AF, I think it's likely to be another winner for Canon... I think current 7D owners will love it and 5D3 owners will consider it for a perfect back up. 

Personally, I'm starting to think like Mackguyver, the 1dx is looking like the next back up for my 5DIII... Okay, it'll likely end up as my 5DIII the back up for my 1Dx, hehe! First, I've got to grab a new 300mm f/2.8.. ;D


----------



## mann1986 (Sep 13, 2014)

Well, I hear a lot of negative about this camera but no one has put the sensor to the test yet. there were a lot of haters befor the 5D3 came out and now everyone wishes they had one. Canon targets specific groups, if you want a little of everything, get a rebel, if you want the best of everything get a 5D3 or 1DX, this camera is geared towards sports/action/wildlife, you don't need video or "touchy flippy screens". it has great upgrades such as a top of the line focusing system, 2 more FPS (which equates to a lot), a better buffering system for your bursts, gps, even a f/8 focus point whcih is something i'm most excited about because I use a Canon 400mm F5.6 with a 1.4 TC. It upgraded the things that needed upgrading. buy a gopro if you want video or some other DSLR, this is a sports shooter. As long as it comes in under 2K USD, I will be buying one.


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 13, 2014)

mann1986 said:


> Well, I hear a lot of negative about this camera but no one has put the sensor to the test yet. there were a lot of haters befor the 5D3 came out and now everyone wishes they had one. Canon targets specific groups, if you want a little of everything, get a rebel, if you want the best of everything get a 5D3 or 1DX, this camera is geared towards sports/action/wildlife, you don't need video or "touchy flippy screens". it has great upgrades such as a top of the line focusing system, 2 more FPS (which equates to a lot), a better buffering system for your bursts, gps, even a f/8 focus point whcih is something i'm most excited about because I use a Canon 400mm F5.6 with a 1.4 TC. It upgraded the things that needed upgrading. buy a gopro if you want video or some other DSLR, this is a sports shooter. As long as it comes in under 2K USD, I will be buying one.


I think a lot of current 7D owners will feel the same way.. Getting the faster fps of the 1d line, the improved AF of the 5d3, especially with the dual pixel AF CMOS... hopefully improved high ISO factor, the 70d sensor did make a difference with it compared to the original 7d.. body design, much like the great 5d3...

I think it will be well received by many current owners and many more, especially after the reviews start pouring in...

Groundbreaking? Not so much when compared to current technology but when compared to the original 7D, which remember is what it is replacing, I think it will be a huge and welcomed improvement...


----------



## weixing (Sep 13, 2014)

mann1986 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > mann1986 said:
> ...


Hi,
No print button?? ha ha ha ;D
Look like bye bye to my 6D... just waiting for the pricing to confirm....

Have a nice day.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 13, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> Groundbreaking? Not so much when compared to current technology but when compared to the original 7D, which remember is what it is replacing, I think it will be a huge and welcomed improvement...



Evolution, not revolution - which isn't necessarily a bad thing


----------



## Ripley (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks like the high FPS crop sensor crowd is finally getting what they deserve. Bravo!

As for me, it's still APS-C and the IQ penalty that comes along with it. So no interest here...


----------



## talicoa (Sep 13, 2014)

weixing said:


> mann1986 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


There are no detents for actual locations. This is more of an analog switch. Can you say Servo AF? That would be a nice addition. I can't see where else they would do it. Maybe those direction arrows, but I like this switch better.


----------



## Camerajah (Sep 13, 2014)

I have a 7D as well but I like how the buttons both front and back now matches my 5DIII


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2014)

talicoa said:


> There are no detents for actual locations. This is more of an analog switch. Can you say Servo AF? That would be a nice addition. I can't see where else they would do it.



No detents needed. There are no markings, either...I don't think it's a 'switch' like the Live View/Movie switch above. If it was a 3-position switch for AF mode (I'm sure the 7DII will have One Shot, AI Focus and AI Servo) they'd mark it. Rather, I think it's a lever (uni- or bi-directional, probably the former). You push the lever to go from auto pt selection to zone, push it again to go from zone to single, etc. Makes it easy to get the selection mode then the zone/point you want, since those controls are stacked.


----------



## pierlux (Sep 13, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> talicoa said:
> 
> 
> > There are no detents for actual locations. This is more of an analog switch. Can you say Servo AF? That would be a nice addition. I can't see where else they would do it.
> ...


What about bi-directional, to drive that mysterious "Lens electronic MF"? It must be somewhere, either that lever or on the wheel.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2014)

pierlux said:


> What about bi-directional, to drive that mysterious "Lens electronic MF"? It must be somewhere, either that lever or on the wheel.



"Lens electronic MF" isn't mysterious at all. It's merely a C.Fn setting that allows you to use the camera's menu to disable electronic MF on lenses which have it (STM lenses, the 85L, some old pre-IS superteles, and a couple others). The 1D X and 5DIII already have that 'feature'.


----------



## kdw75 (Sep 13, 2014)

Last year, I wanted this camera so bad, I couldn't wait. After getting my first full frame camera,6D, I honestly have no interest in going back to a crop sensor camera. My 7D has been relegated to a backup camera that my wife uses.


----------



## pierlux (Sep 13, 2014)

The more I think about it, the more I feel talicoa is right, an electronic manual focus control is better on that lever than on the wheel, ergonomically.

And, neuro, yes I know it's a 1DX & 5D3 feature, and I remember your previous posts, but I was referring to the rumored specs which cite this function unlike the other cameras, so maybe no longer a C.Fn setting but a hard button function. I agree I shouldn't have defined it mysterious, though.

I have a question for the expert guys: is it possible that, with a dedicated hard control, all the EF lenses with AF could benefit of "on camera manual focus" in addition to those selected few lenses with STM and focus by wire?


----------



## 7DMarkIV (Sep 13, 2014)

This is not a troll attempt, i really would like to hear people's thoughts on the upcoming 7D Mark II when put up against the new Nikon D750. It seems the 7D Mark II will use an improved 70D sensor and the D750 uses an improved version of the D610 sensor. I realize this is an APS-C camera versus a Full Frame camera but the D750 has an APS crop mode that you can use which would mean you basically have two cameras in one. The DxOMark ratings for the D610 versus the 70D are drastically different with the D610 ranking a 94 and the 70D ranking at 68 
http://www.dxomark.com/Cameras/Compare/Side-by-side/Nikon-D610-versus-Canon-EOS-70D___915_895
- this disparity is bound to remain in the two new models given their base technologies as mentioned. Besides the obvious boost that the 7D Mark II will have over the D750 in terms of fps and the phase detect for video use, what other reasons are there for choosing the 7D Mark II over the full frame D750? The pricing will not be so different as the D750 is at $2,299 and the 7D MK II is expected to come in at ~$2K.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 13, 2014)

vlim said:


> here...
> 
> http://thenewcamera.com/tag/canon-7d-mark-ii/



Disappointing.... the old 7D was the best on its segment when released. This one doesn't have any innovations we haven't seen in other cameras. 
I hope it comes with a reasonable price tag.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice camera, I'm sure, but I'm not getting the "I gotta have this now!" feeling I was hoping for.
I see a Q button at 11:00 off the main selector wheel where the 7d had a molding blank. Now they have moved the lock slide over and there is a blank at 7:00. I wonder what will be there five years from now?


----------



## MichaelHodges (Sep 13, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Just small incremental upgrades. Not much to show for all the years of development if you ask me. I'll skip the mark II, thank you.




yep.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2014)

7DMarkIV said:


> This is not a troll attempt, i really would like to hear people's thoughts on the upcoming 7D Mark II when put up against the new Nikon D750. It seems the 7D Mark II will use an improved 70D sensor and the D750 uses an improved version of the D610 sensor. I realize this is an APS-C camera versus a Full Frame camera but the D750 has an APS crop mode that you can use which would mean you basically have two cameras in one. The DxOMark ratings for the D610 versus the 70D are drastically different with the D610 ranking a 94 and the 70D ranking at 68
> http://www.dxomark.com/Cameras/Compare/Side-by-side/Nikon-D610-versus-Canon-EOS-70D___915_895
> - this disparity is bound to remain in the two new models given their base technologies as mentioned. Besides the obvious boost that the 7D Mark II will have over the D750 in terms of fps and the phase detect for video use, what other reasons are there for choosing the 7D Mark II over the full frame D750? The pricing will not be so different as the D750 is at $2,299 and the 7D MK II is expected to come in at ~$2K.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?



The crop mode of the 750 just uses the central 10 megapixels of the sensor and gives no extra reach over the FF - it just gives a narrower field of view. The 750 crop mode will give poorer resolution than the 20.2 mp of the 7DII or 70D and is a waste of time for bird photographers etc who use high mp crops to get some extra range.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Sep 13, 2014)

kdw75 said:


> Last year, I wanted this camera so bad, I couldn't wait. After getting my first full frame camera,6D, I honestly have no interest in going back to a crop sensor camera. My 7D has been relegated to a backup camera that my wife uses.



I still have crops (the 70D being the newest), but the IQ is worth about $1k, tops. That said, IMHO, you'll get better results working with a gimped entry-level FF than a 1.6x with all the trimmings.


----------



## pierlux (Sep 13, 2014)

Possibly I'm wrong, but now I'm thinking that "lens electronic MF" has nothing to do with the C.Fn which disables electronic MF. Otherwise why mention it in a spec list which highlights the most relevant features?

I remember old rumors suggesting that the 7D2 would be geared for video, but the current opinion is that it's not, rather it's a perfect wildlife-sports camera for stills. 

Well, if Canon implemented the possibility to manually control the lens' focus "on camera" without touching the focus ring, that would definitely be a nice video feature. And, as suggested by neuro, that 4-way function could be used for silently changing aperture etc. I would definitely say these features, if real, are perfect for video.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2014)

pierlux said:


> The more I think about it, the more I feel talicoa is right, an electronic manual focus control is better on that lever than on the wheel, ergonomically.
> 
> And, neuro, yes I know it's a 1DX & 5D3 feature, and I remember your previous posts, but I was referring to the rumored specs which cite this function unlike the other cameras, so maybe no longer a C.Fn setting but a hard button function. I agree I shouldn't have defined it mysterious, though.
> 
> I have a question for the expert guys: is it possible that, with a dedicated hard control, all the EF lenses with AF could benefit of "on camera manual focus" in addition to those selected few lenses with STM and focus by wire?



Yes, it's possible. It can work like that when you're tethered. But the rumor to which you refer was really just a wild (incorrect) guess based on the name of the setting and what someone thought it meant. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## PhotoCat (Sep 13, 2014)

The dual pixel sensor is the only biggie. Full AF for video.
What, no touch screen LCD? This will seriously cripple AF in video recording.


----------



## dolina (Sep 13, 2014)

Price and availability would be nice. Need to know when I'll have to sell my 7D Mark 1


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2014)

dolina said:


> Price and availability would be nice.



My guess...too high and not soon enough.


----------



## sailonset (Sep 13, 2014)

I suppose we'll know more tomorrow. Is that a push lock on the program dial? Took a lot of useless frames this summer as it was changed by random contact.


----------



## LesC (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd been waiting to upgrade from my 40D & was all set to go for the 70D but was put off by the widely reported focus problems with fast lenses; if the 7D MkII has the same dual pixel sensor I hope it doesn't have the same focus issues that some people noticed with the 70D.

I even tried the full-frame route via a 6D/24-105L combination but perhaps I had a poor copy of the lens but the IQ was no better than my 40D/17-40L set up, in fact at the wide end, corner 'sharpness' was appalling with the 24-105.

As I stop-gap I went for a 100D (SL1) body which produces very good IQ with the 17-40L & is very nice if you don't want to carry a big camera around. Also got the GPE-2 to geotag my images.

The 7DmkII looks nice: I like the joystick, built in GPS, dual CF & SD card slots & Digic 6 processors. However, other than speed, will the IQ be much/any better than the 70D which also has built in WiFi & articulating screen?

I think the price is going to be a determining factor...


----------



## whothafunk (Sep 13, 2014)

LesC said:


> will the IQ be much/any better than the 70D


Much? No. Any? Possibly somewhat at higher ISO.


----------



## dswtan (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm really happy to see this and the 5D3 similarities!

As others have said, +1 as my new wildlife cam to complement my 5D3 all-rounder. Wide stays on the latter now, and telephoto on 7D2. Perfect. Assuming no pricing insanity, which seems unlikely in the current market and recent tends.

And the if new battery may be back-compatible to use my existing LP-E6s, that is fantastic!

My original 7D will be for sale. Thank you old friend, but we're done now. Poor thing has not been turned on for a year or more. Welcome, 7D2!


----------



## lastcoyote (Sep 13, 2014)

A pixel size of 6.54µm or greater would make me interested. 
I'd get one to dedicate to my macro work and be backup to my 5D3


----------



## yodani (Sep 13, 2014)

The children in the design department at Canon do stupid things and this time they did exactly what I feared... they removed the zoom +/- from the right side just like they did in the 5D II... HOW STUPID IS THAT? Having to reach to the other side of the camera to review a picture is pure stupidity when you use the big lenses like 500mm f4 etc. I hope the lever by the joystick is going to do just that. 

The question is ... why remove something useful that did not imply extra buttons etc? They should let you chose any function for any button and that would solve the problem in a way.

The other improvement I hope for is the AUTO ISO function with ISO bracketing plus the multiple exposures. 

And by the way... a grip with a joystick ... is that too much to ask?

Cheers


----------



## pp77 (Sep 13, 2014)

Have you thought about a battery pack/power bar for recharging over the day, independent from sunshine? Used this during trekking in the Himalaya, and I could easily recharge a G13 battery for 5 times without using up more than 60% of the battery pack capacity (Anker, 13000mAh). You can also charge you smartphone, and other devicesand recharge the power bar over night. Btw. might the 3 (or 4) batteries not be enough for a whole day?


----------



## BoneDoc (Sep 13, 2014)

yodani said:


> The children in the design department at Canon do stupid things and this time they did exactly what I feared... they removed the zoom +/- from the right side just like they did in the 5D II... HOW STUPID IS THAT? Having to reach to the other side of the camera to review a picture is pure stupidity when you use the big lenses like 500mm f4 etc. I hope the lever by the joystick is going to do just that.
> 
> The question is ... why remove something useful that did not imply extra buttons etc? They should let you chose any function for any button and that would solve the problem in a way.
> 
> ...



Take a deep breath and relax!!! . I just set the "Set" button to 100% mag, and voila, everything is done with the right hand


----------



## Efka76 (Sep 13, 2014)

I am looking at Canon 7D MKII specs and I am quite surprised that Canon who is a leader in image making made such a poor job. The reasoning is as follows:

1) MKII version is released after 5 years!!!! This is extremely long period of time for technology makers.
2) 7D at release date was the best APS-C camera which was using breaktrough technology, however, looking at current 7D MkII specs I do not see any INOVATIONS.
3) Looking at current 7D MK II specs I see very little effort from Canon side:
a) Practically the same body design - no efforts in this area. I like this design but I am a bit surprised that Canon goes such way
b) 2 DIGIC 6 processors - it is very simple to replace DIGIC 4 processors with current DIGIC 6 processors. Absolutely no efforts required. I would have expected DIGIC 7 processors. Of course dual DIGIC 6 will bu much better than older processors.
c) AF technology form 1DX and dual pixel technology - no efforts from Canon side. They just simply included very good autofocus in this camera. I expected a bit more from them.
4) Sensor - everybody expected to see a new technology in this area, which would put Canon and Nikon sensors on the same plate. Now it is very big disappointment from Canon side.

By all means, the new 7D MkII will be extremely good camera with much better autofocus, better battery, GPS (personnaly GPS and WiFi are not needed features for me but RT technology would be useful). Canon could release such camera at least 2-3 years ago as we see that it just implemented a current technology in this camera but it lacks innovations which we see especially in Sony.

Will I buy this camera? Definitely not  That's because my current 7D is very good camera, I am happy with AF abilities (mainly shoot weddings and studio) and have intentions to buy FF camera (5D MKIII or MK IV)


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 13, 2014)

no WiFi, no NFC, no RT-wireless flash commander built in. Seriously crippled in the communications department, ouch. But GPS which sucks much more battery power and is not needed as often by most users. 

Why oh why? :

AF looks promising, everything else is ... ok, but nothing more than minimum to be expected.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2014)

yodani said:


> The children in the design department at Canon do stupid things and this time they did exactly what I feared... they removed the zoom +/- from the right side just like they did in the 5D II... HOW STUPID IS THAT? Having to reach to the other side of the camera to review a picture is pure stupidity when you use the big lenses like 500mm f4 etc.



The 1D X doesn't have them, either. However, on the 1D X (and very likely on the 7DII), you can assign the Set button to zoom to 100% at the AF point with one press, and then the main dial zooms in and out. I find that far more convenient than using a pair of buttons to zoom.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Sep 13, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> AccipiterQ said:
> 
> 
> > drmikeinpdx said:
> ...



great post, thanks!


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 13, 2014)

7DMarkIV said:


> This is not a troll attempt, i really would like to hear people's thoughts on the upcoming 7D Mark II when put up against the new Nikon D750. It seems the 7D Mark II will use an improved 70D sensor and the D750 uses an improved version of the D610 sensor. I realize this is an APS-C camera versus a Full Frame camera but the D750 has an APS crop mode that you can use which would mean you basically have two cameras in one. The DxOMark ratings for the D610 versus the 70D are drastically different with the D610 ranking a 94 and the 70D ranking at 68
> http://www.dxomark.com/Cameras/Compare/Side-by-side/Nikon-D610-versus-Canon-EOS-70D___915_895
> - this disparity is bound to remain in the two new models given their base technologies as mentioned. Besides the obvious boost that the 7D Mark II will have over the D750 in terms of fps and the phase detect for video use, what other reasons are there for choosing the 7D Mark II over the full frame D750? The pricing will not be so different as the D750 is at $2,299 and the 7D MK II is expected to come in at ~$2K.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?



At that point you're looking at the system as a whole and not the body itself.
The reason you would get a 7D2 over the D750 is that it's a Canon, you get the lenses, UI and controls, customer support. Nikon has been fixing a lot of the complaints people had, but in the long run I'll still take Canon's lens selection as a primary reason to stay with the system. They don't really show any signs of slowing down in the number of awesome lenses they produce.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 13, 2014)

dolina said:


> Price and availability would be nice. Need to know when I'll have to sell my 7D Mark 1



You should have probably already sold it. I believe the used market for the 7D is being saturated and now the offer prices are down about 100.00. Maybe more. I wouldnt expect to get more than 500.00 for a trade in in excellent condition. You could get more in a private sale.


----------



## LJ3Jim (Sep 13, 2014)

BoneDoc said:


> Take a deep breath and relax!!! . I just set the "Set" button to 100% mag, and voila, everything is done with the right hand



Thank you, thank you, thank you! I just got a 5D3 3 weeks ago, and the left-hand image review was driving me nuts. This is a great solution!

Regards, Jim


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 13, 2014)

yodani said:


> The children in the design department at Canon do stupid things and this time they did exactly what I feared... they removed the zoom +/- from the right side just like they did in the 5D II... HOW STUPID IS THAT? Having to reach to the other side of the camera to review a picture is pure stupidity when you use the big lenses like 500mm f4 etc. I hope the lever by the joystick is going to do just that.
> 
> The question is ... why remove something useful that did not imply extra buttons etc? They should let you chose any function for any button and that would solve the problem in a way.
> 
> ...



Change the set button to zoom and you'll find it works much much better than the old setup ever did.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 13, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> no WiFi, no NFC, no RT-wireless flash commander built in. Seriously crippled in the communications department, ouch. But GPS which sucks much more battery power and is not needed as often by most users.
> 
> Why oh why? :
> 
> AF looks promising, everything else is ... ok, but nothing more than minimum to be expected.



you know this no wifi thing has got me pondering a bit. If the rumor is true that multiple 7DII can sync time with each other, it would seem that they have to have some kind of wifi going there to make that happen. One could assume that a GPS enabled camera could get it's time from the GPS sats and all should be within 50 ms of each other. However it was specifically mentioned that the cameras can sync time together. That to me means some kind of wireless communication is going on. Wifi would be the easiest way to do that with current tech.


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 13, 2014)

Efka76 said:


> c) AF technology form 1DX and dual pixel technology - no efforts from Canon side. They just simply included very good autofocus in this camera. I expected a bit more from them.



It's not the same AF module as on the 1DX/5D3, it's completely new and I'm really hoping it leverages the patent posted a while back that showed the dual pixel AF working in conjuction with the mirror based AF system. In terms of number of cross type points, this is the most advanced AF system we've ever seen; not fair at all to say no effort from Canon's side.


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 13, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> you know this no wifi thing has got me pondering a bit. If the rumor is true that multiple 7DII can sync time with each other, it would seem that they have to have some kind of wifi going there to make that happen. One could assume that a GPS enabled camera could get it's time from the GPS sats and all should be within 50 ms of each other. However it was specifically mentioned that the cameras can sync time together. That to me means some kind of wireless communication is going on. Wifi would be the easiest way to do that with current tech.



I'd lean more towards the camera having a built in radio commander that can act as a wireless trigger than a true wi-fi setup.


----------



## x-vision (Sep 13, 2014)

7DMarkIV said:


> This is not a troll attempt, i really would like to hear people's thoughts on the upcoming 7D Mark II when put up against the new Nikon D750.



Technically, the 7DII and the D750 are not supposed to be compared, as one is FF and the one is crop.
The two cameras will be close in price, though. So, they will both be under consideration for enthusiasts looking to step up from their current gear. 
And to me at least, the D750 is much more appealing than the 7DII.

When Canon and Nikon announced their entry-level FF cameras, I was underwhelmed. 
Despite the 'entry-level' moniker, these are still premium, expensive cameras. 
And yet, except for the FF sensors, their specs are somewhat modest (especially the 6D).

The D750 fully addresses my concerns.
With a modern FF sensor and an advanced AF system, it's a camera that can last me for years.
Thus, the higher prices tag becomes justifiable for me.

I can't say the same thing about the 7DII.
I'm still a crop user and I was hoping that the 7DII would have an updated sensor.
From the rumored specs, though, the sensor doesn't promise to be a meaningful improvement. 
So, despite the great specs, its appeal as an upgrade option for me is limited. 

Not that I'll be switching to Nikon right away.
But it's very nice to know that there's a very appealing FF camera out there with specs that are tailored to my needs, basically. 
And whenever I get the urge to switch to FF, I can do it without a second thought 8).


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 13, 2014)

x-vision said:


> The D750 fully addresses my concerns. With a modern FF sensor and an advanced AF system, it's a camera that can last me for years. Thus, the higher prices tag becomes justifiable for me.
> 
> Its appeal to me, though, is limited - and the D750 wins.
> 
> Not that I'll be switching to Nikon right away. But it's very nice to know that there's a very appealing FF camera out there with specs that are tailored to my needs, basically.



Seriously, there is a camera tailor-made for you and you won't make the jump? Honestly, what are you waiting for? It's like saying you found a Heidi Klum body double but you're waiting for something better in a different color dress. Just make the jump to the Nikon D750 and the NR board!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2014)

raptor3x said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > you know this no wifi thing has got me pondering a bit. If the rumor is true that multiple 7DII can sync time with each other, it would seem that they have to have some kind of wifi going there to make that happen. One could assume that a GPS enabled camera could get it's time from the GPS sats and all should be within 50 ms of each other. However it was specifically mentioned that the cameras can sync time together. That to me means some kind of wireless communication is going on. Wifi would be the easiest way to do that with current tech.
> ...



I'd lean more towards you needing to buy a WFT-E7 II for each camera on which you want to sync the time. I know you think I'm probably joking, I wish I could say that I was...


----------



## x-vision (Sep 13, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Seriously, there is a camera tailor-made for you and you won't make the jump? Honestly, what are you waiting for?



Seriously, it would have been much cheaper and easier for me to upgrade to the 7DII. 



> Just make the jump to the Nikon D750 and the NR board!



Thanks, I'll consider it 8).


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 13, 2014)

x-vision said:


> Seriously, it would have been much cheaper and easier for me to upgrade to the 7DII.



So, in your specific case, the 7DII beats the D750.


----------



## x-vision (Sep 13, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> x-vision said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, it would have been much cheaper and easier for me to upgrade to the 7DII.
> ...



Nope. 

Had it had a better sensor, it would have been a no brainer. 
But now. Sorry.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 13, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> raptor3x said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



You beat me, just wanted to reply with the same "suspicion", Neuro. This is Canon, after all.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 13, 2014)

x-vision said:


> 7DMarkIV said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a troll attempt, i really would like to hear people's thoughts on the upcoming 7D Mark II when put up against the new Nikon D750.
> ...



I agree with you. 7D II really looks more like a specialized solution for focal length limited, good light action shooters (sports, wildlife, birds, etc.). Nikon 750D looks like the most affordable, decently capable, UNIVERSAL digital camera. While in Canon land, the "cheapest" such solution currently is a 5D III. Both 6D and D610 unfortunately are too crippled as serious, longer-term useful, UNIVERSAL cameras - if moving subjects and challenging lighting conditions are also encountered shooting scenarios.


----------



## x-vision (Sep 13, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> Nikon 750D looks like the most affordable, decently capable, UNIVERSAL digital camera.


+1000. I couldn't have said it better myself.

And the price is right. 



> Both 6D and D610 unfortunately are too crippled as serious, longer-term useful, UNIVERSAL cameras ...


Exactly.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 13, 2014)

Efka76 said:


> I am looking at Canon 7D MKII specs and I am quite surprised that Canon who is a leader in image making made such a poor job. The reasoning is as follows:
> 
> 1) MKII version is released after 5 years!!!! This is extremely long period of time for technology makers.
> 2) 7D at release date was the best APS-C camera which was using breaktrough technology, however, looking at current 7D MkII specs I do not see any INOVATIONS.
> ...



1. so? the D300 as it's peer never really got a replacement? the 1 Series bodies go around 4 years, the 5 series around 3-4 years. there was a rumor that canon was having yield issues that pushed back releases this year - otherwise, it would have been around 4.5 years, right really around target.

2. it has probably one of the most advanced AF's and a new metering sensor that may even handle metering skin far better than any other meter out there (uses IR versus RGB). as far as the rest of the specs, it's hard to say if the dual AF between off and on sensor is in place, and a mydrid of other things that may or may not be there - how do you know what innovations are in play? is it the first DSLR that supports both EVF and OVF? (it may support an external hotshoe EVF)

3a) well no sh*t .. it should have nearly the same layout. this isnt sony here, who's design teams smoke some funky stuff and change things each release with a new blend. i want to pick up a camera with a blindfold on and know where the buttons are.

3b) I'm so glad we have a thermal and power engineer in house - can you tell me how processors running faster, and potentially more heat dissipation,etc are a direct replacement? DiGiC 6 may also bring forward a bunch of stuff - such as on hotshoe EVF, focus stacking, and peaking. DiGiC 6 I'm actually quite excited to see what they brought forward from the G1xII and other cameras that use it currently (have you checked?)

3c) really? let's see .. 1DX has 61 point AF. the 7D has 65 point AF. something doesn't seem the same here. also we don't know if canon is marrying their on sensor PDAF with the iTR PDAF sensor as per a patent a little while ago - this could be canon's most accurate AF - ever. or another patent that would automate the MFA process. 

4) we don't know. we simply know it's the same sensor size. this actually amuses me - so many people weigh in and say .. canon didn't improve the sensor - the sensor was never the flipping problem - it's the readout that blows. for all we know canon implemented their dual sloping ADC on the sensor die and used the same base sensor as the 70D. that would achieve entirely better performance.

the 7D was a good camera - I use one. i'll be happy to replace it with a faster unit that certainly does more than 3 AEB and dual card slots.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 13, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> x-vision said:
> 
> 
> > 7DMarkIV said:
> ...



The Canon 5DIII has been the best all-rounder for years already and can be had right now for the price of the Nikon 750D, whenever that comes out. So Nikon comes out with a 5DIII competitor, 2 1/2 years late. How exciting.

The 5DIII has been pretty good to me. I'll look for an awful lot in a 5D4 or other cam in order to justify replacement, mostly in video improvement, because for stills it's just great. If the 5D4 isn't amazing for video, I'll stick with the 5DIII and add a C100 or C100markII when the time comes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> 7D II really looks more like a specialized solution for focal length limited, good light action shooters (sports, wildlife, birds, etc.). Nikon 750D looks like the most affordable, decently capable, UNIVERSAL digital camera.



It may look like that, but I bet the 7DII outsells the D750 by a significant margin.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Sep 13, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> I hope for the sake of those potential 7DII users the rear wheel doesn't feel like the 6D. I see it now has some four way function set inside it, it _looks_ very much like the 6D outer wheel, but hopefully it won't _feel_ like it to use.



Having used the 7d for three years and the 6d now for nearly a year I find no problem using the D pad on the 6d. I do prefer the joystick on the 7d as its quicker. Overall Im really happy with the 6d its IQ is so much better than the 7d but then again the IQ on my Olympus OM-D E-M10 is better than the 7d which really shows its age now regarding IQ. 

As to the 7d MKII its good to see the control layout is near identical if it aint broke don't fix it.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Sep 13, 2014)

x-vision said:


> 7DMarkIV said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a troll attempt, i really would like to hear people's thoughts on the upcoming 7D Mark II when put up against the new Nikon D750.
> ...


----------



## naylor83 (Sep 13, 2014)

The lack of a touchscreen in a camera with dual pixel AF seems really weird. They're killing half the point of the feature.


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> raptor3x said:
> 
> 
> > I'd lean more towards the camera having a built in radio commander that can act as a wireless trigger than a true wi-fi setup.
> ...



Ugh, I'd really like to think that they'll include at least some basic RT functionality built into the body but you're probably correct.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 14, 2014)

raptor3x said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > raptor3x said:
> ...


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 14, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> Both 6D and D610 unfortunately are too crippled as serious, longer-term useful, UNIVERSAL cameras - if moving subjects and challenging lighting conditions are also encountered shooting scenarios.



Baloney. I've used my 5D classic in challenging lighting conditions with moving subjects, including R/C airplane and helicopter night-fly events. It may not be as good as a Mark III or 1DX at that, but it still did the job, and I expect the 6D would have even better performance in such situations.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 14, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Just small incremental upgrades. Not much to show for all the years of development if you ask me. I'll skip the mark II, thank you.



Since I skipped the 30D, 40D, 50D, 60D and 7D, this looks like a huge upgrade to me over the 20D I shot with (very successfully) all day today.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 14, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > Just small incremental upgrades. Not much to show for all the years of development if you ask me. I'll skip the mark II, thank you.
> ...



I'm shooting with a 60D and it looks like a huge upgrade


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 14, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > drmikeinpdx said:
> ...



My biggest question is, should I get a 70D or a 7DII? Some advantages for each. I'll wait for the announcement and first tests on the sensor of the 7DII before I make a decision.

Interestingly, I was considering between 70D & 6D versus 7DII & 5DIII. I like my 20D and 5D because they basically have the same user interface. But, for what I use it for, the 6D would actually probably be better than the 5DIII (WiFi would help at times, GPS would certainly help to keep the clock accurate, the low-light focusing point is probably more useful for me than the 5DIII's advanced super-fast focusing). So my wife basically told me to suck it up and get the 7DII and 6D, and just learn to handle the UI differences. Still thinking about that, but she probably has a point.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 14, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...


At the moment, we don't have a clue if Canon has addressed the noise problem or not.... I give it 50/50 odds. Rumours say a new sensor, yet at the same size as the 70D. It is possible that the 70D sensor was the first "kick at the cat" for an APS-C sensor with finer lithography and that the 7D2 builds on that sensor and adds in cleaner A/D... It would certainly make sense, but it is just a guess... We should find out in a week or so.


----------



## Tom W (Sep 14, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Since I skipped the 30D, 40D, 50D, 60D and 7D, this looks like a huge upgrade to me over the 20D I shot with (very successfully) all day today.



And it will be. Not to take away from the 20D, but things have (albeit, slowly) progressed a bit since then.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 14, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



To me its impossible to compare the 7d2 to a 70d. They wont have the same af system...in fact the wont have much in common to compare except for maybe the sensor. The 7d2 is an upgrade to the 7d and its sensor will be better than the 7d. 

The 70d to the 7d2 is like comparing the 60d to the 7d. Similar sensor but the system cannot be compared. They have different feature sets and different capabilities. One is consumer grade one is semi-pro grade.

I am just waiting for the preorders to start for the 7d2. The 70d is not even a consideration for me and never has.


----------



## MagnumJoe (Sep 14, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...




I was thinking of the same. I sold my 6D and purchased a 5D MK III and absolutely love it. I want a second camera, I rented a 70D a few weeks ago and truly enjoyed using it during my grandson's soccer game. I like shooting wide open using a 70-200mm f/2.8 the 70D worked well and I was happy at first, but I took a quick shot with the 70D removed the lens and put it on my 5D MK III took the same shot. When I go home, I compared the two shots and of course I had to crop the 5D MK III. The 5D MK III had so much more detail and much sharper than the 70D. I really liked the video touch screen and auto focus on the 70D, but wonder how often would I really use video. This past Thursday my grandson had another U6 soccer game, and used my 5D MK III since I returned the 70D and glad I did., because it rained as they continued to play I was able to continue to shooting. So the 70D isn't an option any longer with only 1 fps better than the 5D MK III. I had big hopes for the 7D MK II mainly for the extra reach, fps and weather proof and it still may not be out of contention for a second camera. Here is a shot with the 5D MK III on Thursdays game. Suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 14, 2014)

MagnumJoe said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Great shot in the worst of conditions. With the 5d3 just run up the iso. Ive been using zone af on the 5d3 for soccer games. It will always af on the closest thing in the box whereas the others maybe not so much. I also wouldnt think of taking a 70d into a rain shower but have done so with the 5d3 many times. I always just throw a dish towel on top just in case. Looking forward to maybe ditching the dish towel once the 7d2 arrives.


----------



## Woody (Sep 14, 2014)

naylor83 said:


> The lack of a touchscreen in a camera with dual pixel AF seems really weird. They're killing half the point of the feature.



+1000


----------



## Jordanf1 (Sep 14, 2014)

when is this likely for sale ?


----------



## cranster63 (Sep 14, 2014)

I was thinking of the same. I sold my 6D and purchased a 5D MK III and absolutely love it. I want a second camera, I rented a 70D a few weeks ago and truly enjoyed using it during my grandson's soccer game. I like shooting wide open using a 70-200mm f/2.8 the 70D worked well and I was happy at first, but I took a quick shot with the 70D removed the lens and put it on my 5D MK III took the same shot. When I go home, I compared the two shots and of course I had to crop the 5D MK III. The 5D MK III had so much more detail and much sharper than the 70D. I really liked the video touch screen and auto focus on the 70D, but wonder how often would I really use video. This past Thursday my grandson had another U6 soccer game, and used my 5D MK III since I returned the 70D and glad I did., because it rained as they continued to play I was able to continue to shooting. So the 70D isn't an option any longer with only 1 fps better than the 5D MK III. I had big hopes for the 7D MK II mainly for the extra reach, fps and weather proof and it still may not be out of contention for a second camera. Here is a shot with the 5D MK III on Thursdays game. Suggestions are appreciated.
[/quote]



I upgraded from a 7d to a 1dx and there is absolutely no comparison - as you'd expect for the price. If you can possibly afford it I say you only live once, so get the best. But if you can't afford it the only other camera I would recommend is the 5dM111. The IQ is almost as good as the 1dx, it just lacks the frame rate for sports IMO, and at half the price it's a bargin. Suggestion with the soccer photos. I used to shoot wide open but now I stop down to 6.3 or 7.1, because I prefer to get all those other players chasing in focus, it adds more drama to the shot, and you can always blur them later in photoshop if that's the look you want for a particular shot. Also you will get many more keepers stopping down.


----------



## RodS57 (Sep 14, 2014)

The listed specs show slots for CF and SD cards. Without getting into the technical superiority of CF cards can anyone tell me, based on experience with other dual slot cameras if a CF card is required. If have over 110 gigs of class 10 SD cards but no CF cards.

Thanks


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 14, 2014)

RodS57 said:


> The listed specs show slots for CF and SD cards. Without getting into the technical superiority of CF cards can anyone tell me, based on experience with other dual slot cameras if a CF card is required. If have over 110 gigs of class 10 SD cards but no CF cards.
> 
> Thanks



Rod,

To answer your question... NO. You would not NEED a CF card. SD cards will work just fine, but...

The problem with SD cards is that current cameras have a very limited write speed to SD. Even if the SD card is rated to be very fast it does not matter. Cameras are actually able to take advantage of superfast CF cards which will allow you more frames during a burst before the buffer fills and you must pause shooting while it clears.

I'm not sure technically why the SD card writability of the camera is slow... someone else on here who is more tech savy can explain that. All I know is that I don't like SD cards in my cameras with dual slots.... Buffer fills up way too fast. I never use them. I wish canon would just install dual CF slots.


----------



## RodS57 (Sep 14, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> RodS57 said:
> 
> 
> > The listed specs show slots for CF and SD cards. Without getting into the technical superiority of CF cards can anyone tell me, based on experience with other dual slot cameras if a CF card is required. If have over 110 gigs of class 10 SD cards but no CF cards.
> ...



Thanks for the info. Right now, the 7D2 is the only camera on my radar with a CF slot. If I remember correctly the 6D uses SD cards as do my other options.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 14, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> I'm not sure technically why the SD card writability of the camera is slow... someone else on here who is more tech savy can explain that. All I know is that I don't like SD cards in my cameras with dual slots.... Buffer fills up way too fast. I never use them. I wish canon would just install dual CF slots.



Supposedly, this camera can support UHS-I, which can reach 90MB/second of write speed, theoretically.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 14, 2014)

RodS57 said:


> The listed specs show slots for CF and SD cards. Without getting into the technical superiority of CF cards can anyone tell me, based on experience with other dual slot cameras if a CF card is required. If have over 110 gigs of class 10 SD cards but no CF cards.
> 
> Thanks



The 5DIII has one CF, one SD card slot like the 7D2.
I think this is a great arrangement. I write RAW to a fast CF card and simultaneous small or med JPG to the SD card, which is an eye-fi card.

This strategy gives me RAW for later, and instant medium jpg which goes wirelessly to my android and to the online storage. The JPGs are immediately available for SM needs, and the RAWs can be processed later.

The wifi can be turned off in camera when you don't want instant processing/review.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 14, 2014)

cranster63 said:


> I upgraded from a 7d to a 1dx and there is absolutely no comparison - as you'd expect for the price. If you can possibly afford it I say you only live once, so get the best.



Well, to me, the 1DX is the last Canon I would own, even if they were all the same price. I just can't stand the 1-series bodies. Too big, too heavy, can't remove the useless portrait grip.



> But if you can't afford it the only other camera I would recommend is the 5dM111. The IQ is almost as good as the 1dx, it just lacks the frame rate for sports IMO, and at half the price it's a bargin.



My application for a crop camera is fast action. My application for a full-frame is low-light, generally very slow action. That's why I'm thinking 7DII + 6D. The 6D is actually somewhat better in low light than the 5DIII - about 1/2 stop better high ISO performance, and that center point can focus in two stops lower light.

If I had to have only one body, it would be the 5DIII, hands down. But I actually have to have two, and given that, I'm thinking [70D or 7DII] for action + 6D for low-light and stationary subjects (like portraits).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 14, 2014)

Alino said:


> noncho said:
> 
> 
> > Still not a word about buffer size...
> ...



Hmm probably 23 or 31 then?


----------



## Richard8971 (Sep 14, 2014)

If what we see is true it looks like the "logical" step for a replacement for the 7D. It's a couple of years late but still looks reasonable. 

I won't rush out and buy one UNLESS it has superior noise control over other crop sensor cameras, which I doubt it will. Being a crop sensor it will have noise that FF lovers will still scoff at. 

But in terms of a crop sensor camera it looks like it is separating itself from the field like the 7D did back in 2009 when it was introduced. 

Personally I hope the buffer is impressive and that it handles noise well. Until then I will keep using my 7D until it breaks or gets ripped off... LOL

D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 14, 2014)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> No print button?? ha ha ha ;D



Ah ha! So it IS the ground-breaking revolutionary change Canon spoke about two years ago regarding the upcoming 7D2.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 14, 2014)

talicoa said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > mann1986 said:
> ...



Maybe it lets you toggle on instant DPAF tuning of phase AF  so that all one shot mode AF'ed shots (or if not all, maybe like 3997 out of 4000 are in perfect focus now with any lens).


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 14, 2014)

Jordanf1 said:


> when is this likely for sale ?



Rumor mill says it will be announced officially on Monday. Deliveries will be end of Oct beginning of Nov. These are all rumors but generally most likely.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 14, 2014)

RodS57 said:


> Thanks for the info. Right now, the 7D2 is the only camera on my radar with a CF slot. If I remember correctly the 6D uses SD cards as do my other options.



Every once and a while SanDisk, et al, have crazy deals on cards, so I wouldn't consider the fact that you already have SD cards as a factor for whether you get a 7D2 versus something else... (Not that you said you were...)


----------



## Woody (Sep 14, 2014)

MagnumJoe said:


> The 5D MK III had so much more detail and much sharper than the 70D.



Should not come as a surprise. Even low quality lenses like the 17-40 shine on the 5D3/6D but appear very bad when mounted on APS-C cameras. It's just a matter of pixel density.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=687&Camera=736&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=687&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0


----------



## Etienne (Sep 14, 2014)

Woody said:


> MagnumJoe said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D MK III had so much more detail and much sharper than the 70D.
> ...



This could be caused by high ISO or small aperture as well. ISO 3200 is fine on 5DIII, but 70D. And f/11-16 would be fine on 5DIII, but give diffraction blur on the 70D


----------



## MagnumJoe (Sep 14, 2014)

Etienne said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > MagnumJoe said:
> ...


----------



## Etienne (Sep 14, 2014)

MagnumJoe said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > Woody said:
> ...



The top photo is focussed in front of the seated people. Look at the grass out front. I'd say it's front focussed by a couple of feet, leaving the subjects a little out of focus in behind


----------



## MagnumJoe (Sep 14, 2014)

Etienne said:


> MagnumJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



Hi Etienne, I respect your attention to detail, but that is just not the case, I simply changed cameras and focused on my daughter and cropped it.


----------



## sdfreeland (Sep 14, 2014)

Etienne said:


> MagnumJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



It looks like this to me as well. The lens looks like it got front focused here. The grass out in front looks pretty detailed.


----------



## Chris Charles (Sep 14, 2014)

sdfreeland said:


> Woody, I agree with you, I should have known. Here are the photos I was referring to.


[/quote]

The top photo is focussed in front of the seated people. Look at the grass out front. I'd say it's front focussed by a couple of feet, leaving the subjects a little out of focus in behind
[/quote]

It looks like this to me as well. The lens looks like it got front focused here. The grass out in front looks pretty detailed.
[/quote]

Also agree that front focused.
It seems to be a characteristic of the 7D that 'one shot' AF will not refocus if the Digic processor considers the current focus setting is within tolerance. In practise this means that if you focused for a previous shot & the current shot is at a slightly different distance, the half shutter button press may not give you a new focus setting. I find moving off subject, focusing, (or manually changing focus) then coming back to subject will give a new precise AF focus.
I am hoping this has been addressed in 7D2.


----------



## LovePhotography (Sep 14, 2014)

AccipiterQ said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > Just small incremental upgrades. Not much to show for all the years of development if you ask me. I'll skip the mark II, thank you.
> ...



get a 6d


----------



## LOALTD (Sep 14, 2014)

Wait, where's the print button?!

How am I supposed to make prints for clients?!


----------



## aclectasis (Sep 14, 2014)

adamfilip said:


> Wow Canon really outdid themselves this time. the industrial design and style are awesome a huge departure from previous generations.. I sure am glad they are not remaining stagnant
> 
> :



It looks like we have a victim of the "I've been waiting 5 years, therefore it should look like a camera embodying a magical dragon that farts unicorns". I won't deny, I thought the same kind of thing when I first saw it, but then I remembered, leave what works, upgrade the FPS, sensor tech, AF and possibly video features. That's all the 7d II was ever going to be.


----------



## weixing (Sep 14, 2014)

aclectasis said:


> adamfilip said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Canon really outdid themselves this time. the industrial design and style are awesome a huge departure from previous generations.. I sure am glad they are not remaining stagnant
> ...


Hi,
That's what camera upgrade is all about... What do you expect?? Make coffee??

Hmm... just wonder what the usage for "Can sync time between 7D II cameras"?? For synchronize shooting?? ??? Anyway, since 7D2 got GPS, you can turn on the GPS and both camera will auto sync to the GPS, so why need this feature... hmm... unless your camera are always indoor...

Have a nice day.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 14, 2014)

weixing said:


> aclectasis said:
> 
> 
> > adamfilip said:
> ...



There are a couple of uses for synchronized time source. Allows multiple photographers to work an area and then all of the shots can be sorted in shot order. Very usefully during a sports event.

The other use would be video time sync. The spec rumor didn't mention what kind of time is being synched. However in doing so for video, it allows for seamless frame transitions when editing or switching video particularly during live editing. This is probably a spec that is better suited for a cinema camera. However I wouldnt put it past them to add this now so us schmos can test the tech behind it.

Or as neuro stated early just a teaser to get everyone to buy a wireless transmitter for each camera.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 14, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> RodS57 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info. Right now, the 7D2 is the only camera on my radar with a CF slot. If I remember correctly the 6D uses SD cards as do my other options.
> ...



Rumored spec says both CF and SD. Just like the 5D3.


----------



## kphoto99 (Sep 14, 2014)

MagnumJoe said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > MagnumJoe said:
> ...



Just look at the fence, it is so much more out of focus in the top photo then in the bottom. Either you used different aperture or the focus point was not the same location.


----------



## Renzokuken (Sep 14, 2014)

5 Years for a same generation sensor 

I am so trilled 
Hurray :


----------



## whothafunk (Sep 14, 2014)

Renzokuken said:


> 5 Years for a same generation sensor
> 
> I am so trilled
> Hurray :


where does it say it's same? in your head? in a rumour? official canon announcement?


----------



## bear (Sep 14, 2014)

It will be great if the body will be physically compatible with 5D mark III. Ability to use APS-C and FF body in the same underwater housing is great.


----------



## RodS57 (Sep 14, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> RodS57 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info. Right now, the 7D2 is the only camera on my radar with a CF slot. If I remember correctly the 6D uses SD cards as do my other options.
> ...



Card type is not a factor in the purchase decision but it would be nice to be able to use the cards I have instead of tossing them in the junk drawer. Of course they can still b used in my current camera.


----------



## Renzokuken (Sep 14, 2014)

whothafunk said:


> Renzokuken said:
> 
> 
> > 5 Years for a same generation sensor
> ...



we shall see in a few week's time
i'll be happy if canon proves me wrong


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 14, 2014)

Renzokuken said:


> I am so trilled



Let me fix that for you:



Renzokuken said:


> I am such a troll


----------



## monkey44 (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks almost identical to the 5DM3 body ... most buttons in the same place (small variations) which means easy to learn and great to use together. A 5DM3 and 7D2 ... ahhhhhh, what a kit? Will shoot just about anything anywhere within range, and with limited confusion for the fingers. 

Even if the sensor is similar (or identical) to the 70D, the remaining features and spec's still improve the camera, and the idea that it resembles the 5DM3 is a good idea as well. 

Lots of 'disappointment' posted on here, but not in my camp. I'd expect if this camera 'improved' as much as some seem to think it should, then the price point would be more near the $3000 figure than the $1800 figure.
Canon aimed at the 7D crop market with it, and priced it to fit there. Anyone wants more than this 7D2 (?), should just go up to the 5DM3 and spend the $3000 it requires. Otherwise, this fits just fine in the niche for which it was built.

Personally, I'm not a tech genius, and have problems even defining the "greatness" of a specific technology, but I am a photographer and use the tools Canon builds to create the best images I can - and don't worry about what Canon didn't build, and use what it did build to create those images - instead of sitting at home wondering why it's not better. The specs look fine to me, and I'm betting we get a nice surprise when this camera starts showing us what it will produce in the field instead of what it looks like on paper.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 14, 2014)

monkey44 said:


> Looks almost identical to the 5DM3 body ... most buttons in the same place (small variations) which means easy to learn and great to use together.
> ...
> Lots of 'disappointment' posted on here, but not in my camp. I'd expect if this camera 'improved' as much as some seem to think it should, then the price point would be more near the $3000 figure than the $1800 figure.
> Canon aimed at the 7D crop market with it, and priced it to fit there. Anyone wants more than this 7D2 (?), should just go up to the 5DM3 and spend the $3000 it requires. Otherwise, this fits just fine in the niche for which it was built.
> ...



I fully agree that it is a good thing Canon keeps the user interface among their DSLRs for similar target groups as similar as possible and that the 7D II/5D III is a rather good user interface overall .

I do not agree, that "we basically sholuld just shut up and take whatever Canon decides to put in fron of us" and "in the field it will perform much better than on paper".

There are a number of specs on paper that you can tell from just looking at them, that it will cause problems in the field any time you encounter a specific shooting situation or task. Lack of WiFi for example ... is just a pain, when one could be controlling their camera easily from their smartphone in situations were this would be beneficial. This will NOT improve with use in the field or proven to be not relevant. It is a PITA on paper and it is an even bigger PITA in the field. Unless one never encounters such situations.

Of course at the end of the day we have to capture images using the gear we get ... but there is no excuse for Canon to not equip our gear as best as possible - especially when we are talking low cost items like a WiFi chip (to stick with this as an example) and/or mere firmware issues ... like a truly useful, fully competent AUto-ISO function which also allows compensation correction in M mode for instance. No word on that front, btw as far as the 7D II is concerned. 

There is a hige amount of marketing differntiation and crippling and milking of clients going on and we have every right to call out Canon for doing this to us.


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 14, 2014)

The original link (first post) says

- RGB + IR photometry sensor of new 150000 pixels

If IR photometry means that the sensor can decide between warmer and colder subjects - the 7D ii might be THE system for tracking living creatures by their thermal emissions ...

Cannot work like a IR (thermo) camera because the lenses do not transmit these wavelengths but perhaps it is sufficient to scan the near infrared for that purpose to get a hint where a "warmer" subject is.

Evaluating 150000 pixels for 4 colors and combining the data with a 65 field cross type AF sensor will use up the computing power of one DIGIC 6 I think ... now I understand why they have two of these processors.

This camera is more and more interesting IMO - not only by specs but by the clean and well known button layout - just for someone who owns a 40D and hates the ergonomics of the 600D (despite its good IQ).


----------



## Khalai (Sep 14, 2014)

There may be more in the camera that meets the eye (and spec sheets). Let's just wait for a field tests and performance...


----------



## kdsand (Sep 14, 2014)

I agree withe AvTvM. WiFi is an inexcusable omission. Not only is it a matter of tethering but also I like reviewing jpegs for example with no fuss or muss in a busy restaurant on my phone & sharing quickly & easily. Once that would be a luxury but now its a comon feature  available in cameras that cost less than $99.00. This cries out to me canon is negligent & or intends to rip me off. 

Next is touch screen. Now don't get me wrong we want & need our existing hard buttons but in many cases option of tapping screen is a huge huge time saver. Such as reviewing pics, live view focus & even menus. Fast  navigating is important right? 

Kinda like buying a brand new high end car & being told keyless entry & amfm radio doesn't come standard........ 
Grrrrrrrr canon   just grrrrrrrr!


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 14, 2014)

kdsand said:


> I agree withe AvTvM. WiFi is an inexcusable omission. Not only is it a matter of tethering but also I like reviewing jpegs for example with no fuss or muss in a busy restaurant on my phone & sharing quickly & easily. Once that would be a luxury but now its a comon feature  available in cameras that cost less than $99.00. This cries out to me canon is negligent & or intends to rip me off.
> 
> Next is touch screen. Now don't get me wrong we want & need our existing hard buttons but in many cases option of tapping screen is a huge huge time saver. Such as reviewing pics, live view focus & even menus. Fast  navigating is important right?
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 14, 2014)

kphoto99 said:


> MagnumJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...


I agree with these observations, the focus is not the same in the two images. If you are cropping to the same framing as the 70D shot then l would expect the 70D to show more detail because it represents the space with more pixels. The reasons it might not is if the image is softened by high-ISO noise (maybe using over ISO-1600) or diffraction (maybe using a setting over f/8). In good light the 5D cropped to APS-C will not resolve more than the 70D uncropped, at best it will be equal.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 14, 2014)

Khalai said:


> There may be more in the camera that meets the eye (and spec sheets). Let's just wait for a field tests and performance...


+1!
Numbers on paper don't always translate into real world performance. I'm excited to see what those 65 AF-points are going to do at 10-fps and what keeper rates can be expected.


----------



## justawriter (Sep 14, 2014)

I've never had a chance to play with a 5d. So the mode dial is different than my 7d, as the CA and green mode seem to be combined into a green a+ setting. Is there really any difference here?*

*ETA: Besides people here laughing at you if you admit using it ... 8)


----------



## Richard8971 (Sep 14, 2014)

I will say this, the ONE thing I was really hoping for was one or the other in a dual card slot on the 7D2. In other words, either 2 CF slots or 2 SDHC slots. Personally I like the CF cards over the SDHC cards but recently the speeds of the SDHC cards has gotten much better and they are much cheaper than the CF cards of the same speed and size.

My wife's D7000 and D7100 both have dual SDHC card slots and I love it. 

I wonder if the 7D2 SDHC slot will be of a lower speed like the 5D3, would be interesting to find out if Canon fixed that or not.

D


----------



## monkey44 (Sep 15, 2014)

whothafunk said:


> Near $3000 for an APS-C haha. People with such nonlogical thinking should get off their unicorns.



If you read the post, that's not what it says ... some of you all 'think' you know what posts say, take one out of context, and then make idiotic remarks - like this one.


----------



## nvsravank (Sep 15, 2014)

Any mention of whether the metering will be linked to the AF point? That would be icing on the cake for me, but see no mention of it.


----------



## cnardo (Sep 15, 2014)

6:30pm on west coast, USA that means it's 10:30 am on Monday 9/15 in Japan. When will the official specs be released? ???


----------



## sfunglee (Sep 15, 2014)

The sun has rises in Japan~ 8)


----------



## mkabi (Sep 15, 2014)

How about we all give it the benefit of the doubt...
I'm just saying... everyone is saying its the same damn sensor, because it has the same pixel count as the 70D. Let me remind you that the 6D is also 20.2MP, only difference is that its FF.
May be 20.2 is Canon's magic number for the next 4 to 5 years???


----------



## MagnumJoe (Sep 15, 2014)

sdfreeland said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > MagnumJoe said:
> ...



Etienne, Chris Charles, StudentOfLight, 
I went back and looked at the images closer and I found the differences. When I shot with the 70D the AF point was set to center focus; where as the 5D MK III was set to AF point expansion/surround.

With that said, it still appears to me when looking at the original images posted earlier (yesterday) and looking Benro mono pod it still looks sharper with the 5D MK III. Thanks guys.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 15, 2014)

monkey44 said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > Near $3000 for an APS-C haha. People with such nonlogical thinking should get off their unicorns.
> ...



I agree with you... Both with your ORIGINAL "$3,000" comment as you intended it to be... As well as your comment about idiots and context...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2014)

nvsravank said:


> Any mention of whether the metering will be linked to the AF point? That would be icing on the cake for me, but see no mention of it.



I would suspect no, sadly.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> nvsravank said:
> 
> 
> > Any mention of whether the metering will be linked to the AF point? That would be icing on the cake for me, but see no mention of it.
> ...



Wish my 5d3 had this. I almost always shoot in manual mode because of inaccurate metering in many situations. This feature might make me lazy (and happy).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nvsravank said:
> ...



For a few thousand dollars more, you _can_ be lazy and happy. Just buy a 1D X.


----------



## MagnumJoe (Sep 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



neuro, made me laugh. Do I need a 1DX no, do want one yes; 3K saved only 3K more to go to get a refurb.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Guess I don't have to... looks like I can get it for $1800.


----------



## dolina (Sep 15, 2014)

7D Mark III will be announced September 2019 before Photokina 2019. Bodies will ship November 2019. 

5D Mark IV will be announced March 2015 or later. Bodies will ship weeks later.

Disappointments with the 7D Mark II:
- No WiFi (May be a reason why there's a SD slot for EyeFi)
- No 4K resolution video
- No CFast memory card slot for faster than UDMA7 reads/writes of 167MB/s.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 16, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> nvsravank said:
> 
> 
> > Any mention of whether the metering will be linked to the AF point? That would be icing on the cake for me, but see no mention of it.
> ...


I believe that the review on DPREVIEW said that it was linked.......


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nvsravank said:
> ...



It did, seems my suspicion was incorrect. Unless DPR is incorrect, which has been known to happen. But assuming they're right, that's a good thing - it's a very useful feature, and nice to see it in something other than a 1-series dSLR.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 16, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I went through Canon's specs on their own site, and came to the conclusion that it's not linked to the AF point.


Edit: Not much use in pasting what I have in the clipboard buffer. Just look down one post to see the exact same sentences.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Then again, maybe I'm right and DPR is wrong. The Canon USA web page on the 7DII states:

[quote author=Canon USA]
Metering Modes 
Approx. 150,000-pixel RGB+IR metering sensor

EOS iSA System with 252-zone metering

Evaluative metering (linked to all AF points)
Partial metering (center, approx. 6% of viewfinder)
Spot metering (center, approx. 1.8% of viewfinder)

**AF point-linked spot metering not provided.*
Center-weighted average metering

* The selectable metering modes can be restricted with a Custom Function.
[/quote]

While both have been known to be wrong, I'd tend to believe the Canon web site over DPR...


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 16, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



In the DPR review...
http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii?utm_campaign=internal-link&utm_source=mainmenu&utm_medium=text&ref=mainmenu

Find the section "Canon EOS 7D Mark II key differences"

and in the table.... "Spot-metering linked to AF point - YES"


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> I went through Canon's specs on their own site, and came to the conclusion that it's not linked to the AF point.



Yeah, I guess if Canon1 wants to be both lazy and happy, he'll have to spend the thousands after all... :'(


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



*nods* Hmm, I see...
and Canon's site says:


> Metering Modes
> Approx. 150,000-pixel RGB+IR metering sensor
> 
> EOS iSA System with 252-zone metering
> ...



However, I do like that the spot metering and partial is a bit narrower. Time will tell if Canon or Digital Preview is correct about the linked spot.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Time will tell if Canon or Digital Preview is correct about the linked spot.



Canon UK and Canon Europe don't mention linking to any AF point, just center spot. They both mention it for the 1D X. Just another couple of data points...


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 16, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > Time will tell if Canon or Digital Preview is correct about the linked spot.
> ...


In a question as to which of DPR and Canon is correct.... my money is on Canon.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 16, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > I went through Canon's specs on their own site, and came to the conclusion that it's not linked to the AF point.
> ...



Oh well... guess i'll have to give up photography now. :'(


----------



## Lurker (Sep 16, 2014)

Did DPR get confused over the Single-point spot AF (manual selection). 
Spot AF does shift with focus point. Spot metering does not?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2014)

Lurker said:


> Did DPR get confused



Yes.


----------



## jd7 (Sep 16, 2014)

9VIII said:


> 7DMarkIV said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a troll attempt, i really would like to hear people's thoughts on the upcoming 7D Mark II when put up against the new Nikon D750. It seems the 7D Mark II will use an improved 70D sensor and the D750 uses an improved version of the D610 sensor. I realize this is an APS-C camera versus a Full Frame camera but the D750 has an APS crop mode that you can use which would mean you basically have two cameras in one. The DxOMark ratings for the D610 versus the 70D are drastically different with the D610 ranking a 94 and the 70D ranking at 68
> ...



The 7D2 seems like it will be a great action camera (although there is still the question over low light performance), but all else being equal (which it is not, of course) the D750 is the camera which would interest me far more. I'm not putting my Canon gear up for sale just yet, but I'll be looking forward to finding out what Canon has to offer when they release their next round of FF cameras. A 6D with AF and FPS comparable to the D750's sounds great to me (and I guess I'd take the D750 sensor too if it was on offer).

(OK, in anticipation that someone will say I could always just get a 5DIII, yes that is true, although it would be heavier, bigger and more expensive. Still, it's always an option.)


----------

